# Parallel mehrere Sounds hören ...

## hakan

HI!

Ich habe zwar Sound, aber ich kann immer nur einen Sound gleichzeitig abspielen, z.B. nur mp3 oder aber nur die Geräuche von KDE etc. Zwei mp3's gleichzeitig geht z.B. nicht. Alsa benutze ich nicht, sondern direkt das Kernel Modul.

Und nebenbei noch eine Frage: Darf ich nachträglich die Useflags änderen?

----------

## spaci76

hi,

interessant wäre es zu erfahren welche SC du benutzt nicht jede ist Fullduplex fähig.

sprich mehrere quellen gleichzeitig abzuspieln ....

cu spaci76  :Shocked: 

----------

## Beforegod

Es kommt auch darauf an ob Du das KDE Soundsystem verwendest (arts)

Schau mal ins Kontrollzentrum unter Klänge->Soundserver und schau nach ob er eingeschalten ist.

XMMS (oder dein MP3 Player) muss natürlich arts tauglich sein.

@Spaci :

Kommt auch nicht darauf an ob die Soundkarte Voll Duplex fähig ist. Ein Soundsystem baut darauf, verschiedene Quellen zusammenzuwürflen. Duplex ist die gleichzeitige Aufnahme und Wiedergabe!

----------

## hakan

Also kde verwende ich nicht, also auch nicht arts. enlightenment ist mein wm. 

Ich habe Onboard-Sound (CMI8738 Chip (das modul habe ich ja installiert)), und so weit ich weiß ist die fullduplex fähig (unter windows hats genfunzt, kann aber sein, dass es software seitig war).

----------

## darge0flex

Das ist ein hardware-prob; liegt an deiner onboard-soundkarte. Die hat ganz einfach nicht genug freie, ich nenne es mal 'Kanäle'. Mit einer audigy oder sb-live würde dir das nicht passieren.  :Laughing: 

----------

## tove

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> Das ist ein hardware-prob; liegt an deiner onboard-soundkarte. Die hat ganz einfach nicht genug freie, ich nenne es mal 'Kanäle'. Mit einer a**y oder s**e würde dir das nicht passieren

 

Manch einer käme auf die Idee und würde es Treiber- bzw. Designfehler nennen. Schließlich gibt es OSe die es beherrschen auf der hardware-problematischen Soundkarte mehrere Soundquellen zu mischen.

----------

## hakan

Gibt es denn eine möglichkeit das problem meiner onboard soundkarte zu beheben?? Würde es mit alsa oder oss funktionieren? Und wenn ja, wie?

Den Treiber kann man übrigens von der Asus homepage herunterladen, doch ist der im aktuellen kernel schon integriert. Macht also keinen unterschied, wenn ich den kernel patche.

----------

## bpkri

Das Problem mit den Kanälen sollte dank ESD (gnome) oder ARTS (KDE) doch nicht auftreten, da die Applikationen ihren sound an diesen "Verteiler" schicken, der sie zusammen mischt und dann als einen Kanal an die Soundkarte weitergibt O_o

Check doch mal ob du ARTS benutzt - und ob die Sound ausgebenden Applikationon auch ARTS benutzen.

Mit ALSA ist auch eine Ausgabe von mehreren Soundquellen gleichzeitig möglich (Aber ich glaube ALSA kappt bei acht) - der Weg über ARTS oder ESD würde aber nicht erfodern, daß du an den Kerneltreibern rumfingern musst.

----------

## hakan

Ich benutze KDE und ARTS NICHT (s.o.)! Ich habe auch nicht vor Arts zu benutzen.

Öh, was muß ich denn an dem Kernel noch ändern? Ich habe den CMI* Treiber mit in den Kernel eincomeliert.

Was meinst du muß noch einstellen???

----------

## bpkri

Wie wäre es dann mit ESD? 

Soweit ich weis sind kernelmodule doch OSS - wenn du ALSA nutzen willst musst du dafür Module bauen. Zumindest im 2.4er kernel. OSS Sound block soweit ich weis immer wenn eine Soundquelle ausgibt.

----------

## hakan

hmm, oss sollte das eigentlich nicht sein, zumindest habe ich es nicht mit y beantwortet (also gebastelt) oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden.

----------

## bpkri

es ist eigentlich egal - auf jeden Verhaelt es sich doch Analog zu OSS, wenn es blockt.

----------

## Nemo

emerge das Paket esound aus media-sound. Da du kein GNOME oder KDE verwendest sollte es eigentlich dann damit funktionieren. Der CMI ist übrigens ein Creativ-Chip der auch auf der SB live etc. verwendet wird.

----------

## hakan

Ah, danke. Dann müßte der Chip eigentlich auch SB-Kompatibel sein.

----------

## hakan

ich habe jetzt esound als useflag gesetzt und alles neu compeliert. bringt aber nichts.

Soll ich es mal mit ALSA probieren? Irgendwelche Tipps?

----------

## hakan

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Es kommt auch darauf an ob Du das KDE Soundsystem verwendest (arts)
> 
> Schau mal ins Kontrollzentrum unter Klänge->Soundserver und schau nach ob er eingeschalten ist.
> 
> XMMS (oder dein MP3 Player) muss natürlich arts tauglich sein.
> ...

 

So, ich habe es herausgefunden, es funktioniert, auch mit esound. Leider muss man die applikationen von hand auf esound umstellen (sofern sie diese unterstuetzen). Ich habe gnome den esound aktiviert und auch bei XMMS und voila, es funzt.

thx all

----------

